# J-5 Ranch in George West, Tx., huge Whitetails and Axis



## Texas1966 (May 26, 2010)

http://www.examiner.com/hunting-in-houston/the-j-5-ranch-george-west-texas-has-it-all


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I sure would have put a better buck than that in the picture, an inside the ears 120 ish, I can only imagine what they are charging. rs


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

yeah, they should have used one of those bucks with the tag in the ear instead. lol.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

The 120 ish buck is ok,but a 120ish with the red tag will cost an extra 2g's
Don't you just love the red tag?:spineyes:


----------



## Texas1966 (May 26, 2010)

Management hunts are 2K but in this hunter's experience, worth every penny. Honestly, haven't seen any bucks with tags ever, and this particular mgmt. 11pt., 5 1/2yr old buck scored 141 (not 120ish). Don't knock the place till you try it, typical.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Texas1966 said:


> Management hunts are 2K but in this hunter's experience, worth every penny. Honestly, haven't seen any bucks with tags ever, and this particular mgmt. 11pt., 5 1/2yr old buck scored 141 (not 120ish). Don't knock the place till you try it, typical.


Bring me the horns, no way in Laredo did that deer score 141, you need to sponsor the site if your feeding that shat. Is that you with the 141? rs


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Absolutely no way that buck will score anywhere near 140. It looks like 112 to 115 to me, 120 would be very generous. If that is a 140, I have several 170's on my wall! LMAO! I think if you will go have it scored by a professional, you will see it scores below 120. The guy you paid to shoot it must have scored it for you. I assure you he is way off.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

They don't offer meals? The owner MIGHT take you in to town for dinner? I'm glad we never ran hunts like that.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

........nice deer, Texas 1966. If it made you proud, thats all that matters.


----------



## Texas1966 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Reel and yes it did. Getting a lot of negative responses? I was just trying to pass along some info on a nice place with really nice people. I'll post a better picture when I get the mount back. I've scored and had scored many bucks, honestly, I watched the guy measure every inch and agreed with score. The guy that scored it is the owner and a honest person. Thanks again. Enjoy the great weather today.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Texas1966 said:


> Thanks Reel and yes it did. Getting a lot of negative responses? I was just trying to pass along some info on a nice place with really nice people. I'll post a better picture when I get the mount back. I've scored and had scored many bucks, honestly, I watched the guy measure every inch and agreed with score. The guy that scored it is the owner and a honest person. Thanks again. Enjoy the great weather today.


can you post up the original photo, larger version, here to look at. The one on the article is small and hard to see for me.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

TROLL. rs


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> TROLL. rs


I think your the troll douche bag...... You have a smart arse comment for everyone.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Please, please do not take what others have said to heart. If it is a great deer to you then we are all proud of you. I must agree with the others that it is not a 140 class deer at all. I am guessing the owner kind of over did it to make you feel better or he simply made a mistake. Based on the picture shown to us its a nice deer just not a 140 class.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

He doesn't look like 140 to me, but it could just be the pic. Also, that link gave me a bunch of popups.


----------



## Texas1966 (May 26, 2010)

Really appreciate the comments y'all. For me, this was a nice deer. My son and I have hunted together for years in East Texas and if you've ever spent time hunting in that neck of the woods, any deer is usually hard to come by. I agree the pic isn't that great. I've posted another pic, the one on the right is mine, the other is my brother's. Sorry for the pop ups from the link, hope it didn't cause problems.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know what it scored, but whatever it was, that is a really nice rack, and you have every right to be proud of that. I know I would be!! That is *FAR *better than anything I have ever killed! Congratulations!! Go get another one next season!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good looking Bucks there for anywhere!

swamp


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice job and thanks for sharing the better pictures. I would be proud!!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

This pic shows more mass than the original. That upped the score in my book. Congrats.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you must be about 6' 8" tall and 280 pounds in that first link picture because on the back of that buggy the horns do look better and heavier, as pablo noted..


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Doesn't matter what the deer scored. If your happy with him,I'm happy for you.
Congrats.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice deer, congrats. The first pic was not good and it looked way smaller than 140. The second pic I can agree with 140.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Nice deer, congrats. The first pic was not good and it looked way smaller than 140. The second pic I can agree with 140.


X2


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Photos can be deceptive. Posing in front of the deer makes it look small. Nice deer!


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Nice deer, I guess the lesson of this thread is "If Texas 1966 tells you a Rooster can tow a boxcar,somebody needs to go get a strap" ...... Rusty?


----------



## Texas1966 (May 26, 2010)

Really appreciate the comments. The J-5 should receive the credit, special place with quality animals and truly quality people. Uncle Doug - I haven't heard the Rooster and boxcar version b4, my dad used to say "If I tell u a mouse can pull a house, hook him up!". Infamous J: - Not 6'8" 280, more around 6'2" 230, guess it was just a bad pic like revag12 and others said. Have a good week everyone, appreciate it again!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Texas1966 said:


> Infamous J: - Not 6'8" 280, more around 6'2" 230, guess it was just a bad pic like revag12 and others said. Have a good week everyone, appreciate it again!


that's still taller than rusty but he gotcha on weight, based on pictures I have seen... lmmfao...

and regarding picture taking... that is a whole 'nother ordeal.. wipe blood off to not upset PETA, use the walk-in cooler to freeze the entire body in vogue pose, lay behind the deer as far back as your arms will stretch, horns in center of picture, smile, etc., etc... good luck learning it all... a pic is a pic to me. 

also.... you are safe in that second pic since it is a UTV on private property, but did you know you are not to display the horns above the railing of your truck while travelling a Texas road, and goodness forbid that the head shows too...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Gettum' J.........................whatch out for the smelly trees and bushes.....................just sayin'!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Gettum' J.........................whatch out for the smelly trees and bushes.....................just sayin'!


hey, you are a pretty good guide and hunter...

can you score this one?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

SwampMud said:


> I think your the troll douche bag...... You have a smart arse comment for everyone.


You little snot nosed punk, get a reputation before you call me a d bag, you little wanna be turd burgular. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Uncle Doug said:


> Nice deer, I guess the lesson of this thread is "If Texas 1966 tells you a Rooster can tow a boxcar,somebody needs to go get a strap" ...... Rusty?


That better be one heck of a strap, and J, don't make me go there you sausage eatin' savage.  rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

*Swamp Mud*

Anybody know what his real name is? I want to take the cat hog hunting. PM me with the info, thanks. rs


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bam bam bam.. welcome back LOL


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

If that deer score 141, then I have seveal 170's on my wall.


----------



## HCStevens (May 11, 2006)

Who gives a rats *****


----------



## HCStevens (May 11, 2006)

I agree


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

SwampMud said:


> I think your the troll douche bag...... You have a smart arse comment for everyone.


 I won't embarrass you as for your pm to me, I will say this, grow the f up you little mindless punk. I am real easy to find, yet you hide in the bushes and pea in the sink, now who is the *****y. My litlle ******. :butterfly rs


----------

